# ISO Ground Turkey Ideas



## EmsMommy7 (Oct 4, 2007)

What else can I do with it?  Other than meatloaf, meatballs and tacos?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 4, 2007)

Chili...??


----------



## keltin (Oct 4, 2007)

Burritos, burgers, spaghetti, chili-mac, sloppy joes, stuffed peppers, etc............


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 4, 2007)

First off, use the search function on this site for "ground turkey".  There was a thread on this exact same topic just a couple of weeks ago.

Other than that, you can use ground turkey in any & every recipe calling for any other ground meat (beef, pork, veal, lamb, etc.).


----------



## keltin (Oct 4, 2007)

Two word searches just don’t seem to work here. Searching on ground turkey can turn up ground black pepper as well as Turkey Pot Pie.

I did find a recent thread on ground turkey, but there isn’t much to it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's the link to the very recent thread on ground turkey.  Came up right away.  Not that there's any real difference in the answers.  The bottom line still is that you can do anything with ground turkey that you'd do with any other ground meat.  I don't think the OP expects us to list every recipe on the planet that uses ground meat, does she? 


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/ground-turkey-37068.html


----------



## Aurora (Oct 4, 2007)

Stuffed Cabbage!


----------



## EmsMommy7 (Oct 4, 2007)

I was just looking for some new ideas/recipes that maybe someone had and liked.  I'm new and was looking to start some conversations with some of the seemingly nice and fun people around here!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey, Nancy.  You just got flooded with some turkeys.  

Seriously, though, ground turkey is great to have on hand.   Sometimes I'll mix a little with my meatloaf mixture to stretch the ground beef and reduce the fat content.

You could also brown it up with some onions and garlic,  mix it with some pasta sauce and  use it for a "mock" lasagna.

Ground turkey is as versatile  as ground beef  and less expensive per pound...and healthier.  What's not to like?!  Yeah!


----------



## EmsMommy7 (Oct 4, 2007)

Exactly, Katie.  I have a little baby boy with some serious food allergies.    We're doing okay... but he LOVES meat!  I am trying to always have chicken, turkey, ham steaks, things to make for him.  Of course my 4 year old daughter won't touch meat.... HA!  Anyway, I try to stay away from too much beef, so I keep a pack of ground turkey around.  He likes it just sauteed in the pan with some s&p, garlic powder, onion salt.. .just plain.  I have also let him have it in tomato/marinara sauce.. (on bath nights only!)  So tonight, I did a little up for him and did the rest with some taco seasoning (which I have a great recipe for if anyone is interested.. to avoid the packets with all the junk in them,) and had the soft tacos in a whole wheat wrap for us.  Sooooo... I saw this neat thread about what ingredients you had, what would you do, and I thought it would be neat to get some ideas for simple ground turkey things my little boy could have.  And yes... I know that ground turkey can be substituted for other ground meats... um yeah.  THANKS!  

Hey my mom used to make stuffed peppers.. hated them!!  Wonder if I would like them now, now that I'm older?  That's the pepper with ground meat/rice mixture in the  center, huh?  Maybe I'll try them.  

Chili!!!  Forgot an obvious one, thanks Unc. Bob!


----------



## fliggie (Oct 5, 2007)

We are big fans of turkey burgers, and I use a George Foreman-like grill to grill them--you can put whatever you like in them, but all I use is a little Liquid Smoke.  I think they are very yummy.


----------



## PytnPlace (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm another big fan of ground turkey.  For health reasons we try to limit our red meat.  I use ground turkey for all the uses mentioned.  I also use it in place of fatty sausage.  Just mix some seasonings into the turkey.


----------



## *amy* (Oct 5, 2007)

Turkey Tetrazzin, Turkey Pot Pie, & Shepherd's Pie (w mashed sweet potatoes & veggies), came to mind. You could sneak some more veggies into the mix. You mentioned you didn't want a loaf or balls, but the loaf mixture can be turned into burgers, or whatever you like. 

Spinach Mozzarella Stuffed Loaf

1 1/4 pounds ground turkey breast
1 10-oz pkg frozen chopped spinach, thawed, squeezed dry
1/2 cup minced onion
1/2 cup seasoned bread crumbs
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley
1 teaspoon dried oregano
2 egg whites
salt and ground black pepper, to taste
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
4 ounces fresh mozzarella, cubed

Mix the two below together, brush over your loaf & bake as you would a meatloaf:
2 tablespoons ketchup
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard


RR has a good recipe for Giant turkey balls, if you would like to give it a try. The ingreds are similar to the above:

Super-Size Turkey Meatballs with Spinach and Cheese

Here is an idea for the tetrazzini:
Turkey Tetrazzini


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 5, 2007)

keltin said:


> Two word searches just don’t seem to work here. Searching on ground turkey can turn up ground black pepper as well as Turkey Pot Pie.



That's true, but you can use Google to do more specific searches on a specific site. For example, put this in the Google search box:

site:discusscooking.com "ground turkey"

The results will all include the phrase "ground turkey" on the DiscussCooking site.


----------



## keltin (Oct 5, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> That's true, but you can use Google to do more specific searches on a specific site. For example, put this in the Google search box:
> 
> site:discusscooking.com "ground turkey"
> 
> The results will all include the phrase "ground turkey" on the DiscussCooking site.


 
Neat trick! Thanks for that!


----------



## Constance (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm happy to hear about that trick, too, Garlic. I don't have much luck using the search engine here. 

Mommy, I wouldn't worry about your little girl not eating meat. Her tastes will change as she gets older. Just make sure she gets other forms of protein, and give her vitamins. 
As for ground turkey, you can use it for anything you'd use hamburger for.


----------



## *amy* (Oct 5, 2007)

An added note - check out the chicken/turkey recipes here:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/

Aurora, like your suggestion for stuffed cabbage.


----------



## Constance (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's a dish you might try out on your kids. I use ground beef and Italian sausage, but you can use turkey instead. 
Cook the turkey in microwave or skillet until all the red is out of the meat. In the meantime, cook elbow macaroni or your favorite pasta. Combine all with jarred spaghetti sauce...it takes 2 jars for a lb. of meat and a lb of pasta. 
Add a can of whole kernal corn and another of diced tomatoes, juice and all. If you family likes mushrooms or slice olives, add those too. Taste, and add salt and pepper as needed.
Spoon into a baking dish, cover with 1/4" slices of Velveeta cheese, and cook in 350 oven or microwave until cheese is melted and sauce is bubbling. 

The Velveeta cheese really makes this dish, so don't be tempted to use some fancier type. Everyone loves this...you might even get your daughter to try a bite.

I call this dish "More", because everyone always asks for more.


----------



## Alix (Oct 5, 2007)

Not trying to hijack the thread, just trying to help with the search function. When you use it, always use the Advanced Search function, and then limit your search to either titles or to posts featuring your words. The other good trick is to limit the search to a particular area. 

For example:

Advanced Search + Ground turkey + Entire Posts + Chicken and Turkey forum only 

led me to a jillion threads with lots and lots of info. I actually think I might need to go back and read some more as there are great ideas there. I took a peek at the ground chicken one too and it was great. 

Thanks for the tip on Google there Garlic, thats a good one!

Welcome aboard EmsMommy7, I am glad to see you found us and are jumping right in. For my part, my favorite ground turkey recipe is sweet and sour meatballs. I'm not a big fan of turkey with tomato sauce. Have you tried turkey enchiladas, fajitas and that sort of stuff? If he likes wraps, well you can be pretty versatile with the turkey bits. I actually get a recipe every month from Alberta Turkey producers, I'll start posting them here too. I just didn't think most folks liked turkey as much as I do!


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey, I'll take that taco seasoning recipe!

You might say I'd GOBBLE it UP! 

ark ark ark hahaha


----------



## QSis (Oct 5, 2007)

*amy* said:


> RR has a good recipe for Giant turkey balls, if you would like to give it a try. The ingreds are similar to the above:
> 
> Super-Size Turkey Meatballs with Spinach and Cheese
> 
> ...


 
I've made RR's giant meatballs several times and they are absolutely delicious!

And,yes, Amy, I was thinking about Swedish Meatballs or Tetrazini, too! What little kid doesn't like burger in a creamy sauce over noodles?  

Lee


----------



## *amy* (Oct 5, 2007)

QSis said:


> I've made RR's giant meatballs several times and they are absolutely delicious!
> 
> And,yes, Amy, I was thinking about Swedish Meatballs or Tetrazini, too! What little kid doesn't like burger in a creamy sauce over noodles?
> 
> Lee


 
Q, those meatballs (and a side of noodles) are really good - the nutmeg is a perfect touch. Love swedish meatballs (had them the other night) and tetrazzini. Yum. Can't wait for Thanksgiving leftovers.


----------



## Alix (Oct 5, 2007)

Look here for a bunch of ground turkey recipes. The whole site is dedicated to turkey. Y'all might want to bookmark it for after Thanksgiving!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 5, 2007)

Alix said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread, just trying to help with the search function. When you use it, always use the Advanced Search function, and then limit your search to either titles or to posts featuring your words. The other good trick is to limit the search to a particular area.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...



Hi, Alix. The problem is that, even using the advanced search, the results aren't limited to posts that contain the specific phrase "ground turkey." As Keltin said, they also include posts containing "ground black pepper," etc. - anything containing "ground" *or* "turkey."


----------



## keltin (Oct 5, 2007)

Make Bierocks!! I’m thinking of making these tonight with ground beef, but you can use ground turkey.

Brown 1 pound of ground beef or turkey with 1 cup finely chopped onion. When done, don’t drain, but instead add 3 cups of finely shredded cabbage. Stir together and cook until cabbage is tender, about 10 minutes. Pour mixture onto a cookie sheet and spread out to allow it to cool.

Either make a sweet dough, or use a pre-made frozen dough, or a sweet dinner roll dough. Roll out the dough into a 5” squares. Put 2 Tbsp of meat mixture onto dough (you can also add some shredded cheddar cheese at this point as well!), and then fold the edges up and seal tightly. Place sealed dough packs on a greased cookie sheet and bake at 350 for 25 – 30 minutes or until golden brown. Serve with ketchup or mustard......or both.


----------



## Alix (Oct 5, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, Alix. The problem is that, even using the advanced search, the results aren't limited to posts that contain the specific phrase "ground turkey." As Keltin said, they also include posts containing "ground black pepper," etc. - anything containing "ground" *or* "turkey."



I know that GotGarlic, however, I'm pretty sure we are all smart enough to pick out the threads that are applicable. Try the search string I posted above, you'll see that with limits, you can get a pretty fine list of things. The key is to limit the areas you are searching in. I'm not saying our search function is perfect, I'm just trying to help folks use it to its maximum potential. 

Keltin, could you use wonton wrappers for those beirocks? Or maybe phyllo dough?


----------



## keltin (Oct 5, 2007)

Alix said:


> Keltin, could you use wonton wrappers for those beirocks? Or maybe phyllo dough?


 
You could probably use phyllo dough. I’ve seen a recipe for Runzas (basically the same thing as Beirocks) that used Phyllo dough.

Most people make their own sweet dough.....but I’m not much of a baker, so I cheat!

I’ve not worked with phyllo dough before, but if I’m right, it’s a really flaky dough? That sounds good! Since the filling is pre-cooked, I don’t see why you couldn’t use any dough you want. All you’re doing during the last stage is cooking the dough and sealing it.

I've also seen a recip using dinner roll dough that they deep fried after filling. I wonder how that would be?

Here’s a basic recipe (they use a bit more cabbage than me) with a simple dough recipe.

Here’s a pic of some that are professionally made. Mine never look like that, but more like the pic in that recipe I posted!


----------



## Alix (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes phyllo dough is very flaky. It would be sort of like Wellingtons with ground turkey. That sounds tasty!


----------



## keltin (Oct 5, 2007)

Alix said:


> Yes phyllo dough is very flaky. It would be sort of like Wellingtons with ground turkey. That sounds tasty!


 
Indeed! I actually bought some pre-made crescent rolls that I'll be using tonight. I've used them before, and they're great. If you try this, let us know how it turns out for you!


----------



## Alix (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Keltin, its one of those ideas I will DEFINITELY try. I like the crescent dough idea too. (I love shortcuts!)


----------



## *amy* (Oct 6, 2007)

keltin said:


> You could probably use phyllo dough. I’ve seen a recipe for Runzas (basically the same thing as Beirocks) that used Phyllo dough.
> 
> Most people make their own sweet dough.....but I’m not much of a baker, so I cheat!
> 
> ...


 
Re Runzas. Never thought of using ground turkey in place of beef... but, here's a look at the original Runza:

Runza®

If you look at their menu, they are made w or w/o cheese, etc. added to the beef/cabbage mix.

Runza®

The outside is more of a bread dough. I have made them using crescent roll dough, and another suggestion for a shortcut is frozen bread loaf dough (if your market carries it) or pie dough (never tried it though). There are a few recipes at cooks.com for the runzas and the dough (from scratch). You could use phyllo or won ton wrappers, but it wouldn't be a Runza.

Another twist - Runza pie:

Healthy Exchanges Message Boards and Online Support

Subbing the beef with turkey is an interesting idea.


----------



## EmsMommy7 (Oct 6, 2007)

See?? Now if I had just used the search function and never started this thread, there wouldn't be this great conversation going!  

Okay those things look great.. my hubby would love them.  My allergic baby boy would not be able to have the bread probably, unless I really experimented with a dough that had no egg and no milk.  And no cheese for him either... hmmm...  (the soy cheese is nasty, IMO!)

Here's that taco seasoning recipe.  I happened upon it when I was browsing the South Beach Diet forums, and it is great.  I double/triple whatever and make a big batch to store in my pantry with my other spices.  Quick and easy for when I do tacos.  

TACO SEASONING
1 TB Chili Powder
2 tsp onion powder
1 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp oregano, ground
1 tsp sugar (do not use a substitute)
1/2 tsp salt

*Makes 3 TB of seasoning, use with 1 lb. ground beef/turkey


----------



## sb:) (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks for the taco seasoning recipe...sounds great.  I have cooked ground turkey in my freezer right now.  I am so ready for chili!!!


----------



## newfymom40 (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is soup recipe I got from my girlfriend which is easy and tasty! 


Julie’s Tortilla Soup​ 

3 packs Ground Turkey 
2-3 Onions, chopped
9 cloves Garlic, chopped
3 cans Chicken Broth, 49 ½ oz
4 cans Corn, 15 ¼ oz
4 cans Black Beans, 15 oz
16 oz Fire-Roasted salsa
3 cans Ortega diced green chilies, 4 oz

CONDIMENTS: (optional)
Cilantro leaves
Chopped white onion
Shredded Monterey Jack Cheese
Corn Tortilla Chips
Lime, cut into 6ths
Jalapeno, chopped or sliced
Sour Cream
Avocado, cut up

Sauté onions and garlic until translucent. Add ground turkey and cooked until crumble and done. Meanwhile, heating in a large pot add the chicken broth, corn, black beans, fire-roasted salsa, and green chilies. Add ground turkey to the soup and cook until it comes to a boil. Boil for 10 minutes then serve. 

OPTIONAL: Put any of the condiments you like such as crunched tortilla chips in a bowl with cheese, avocados, cilantro, onion, etc. Ladle soup over; serve immediately.

It does make a large pot but she told me was that I could break it down to 1 pack of turkey to 1 can of everything else, 1 onion, 3 cloves of garlic, and 1/3 of the FIRE ROASTED salsa. You can freeze any leftovers.


----------



## DPGirl (Oct 30, 2015)

EmsMommy7 said:


> Exactly, Katie. I have a little baby boy with some serious food allergies.  We're doing okay... but he LOVES meat! I am trying to always have chicken, turkey, ham steaks, things to make for him. Of course my 4 year old daughter won't touch meat.... HA! Anyway, I try to stay away from too much beef, so I keep a pack of ground turkey around. He likes it just sauteed in the pan with some s&p, garlic powder, onion salt.. .just plain. I have also let him have it in tomato/marinara sauce.. (on bath nights only!) So tonight, I did a little up for him and did the rest with some taco seasoning (which I have a great recipe for if anyone is interested.. to avoid the packets with all the junk in them,) and had the soft tacos in a whole wheat wrap for us. Sooooo... I saw this neat thread about what ingredients you had, what would you do, and I thought it would be neat to get some ideas for simple ground turkey things my little boy could have. And yes... I know that ground turkey can be substituted for other ground meats... um yeah. THANKS!
> 
> Hey my mom used to make stuffed peppers.. hated them!! Wonder if I would like them now, now that I'm older? That's the pepper with ground meat/rice mixture in the center, huh? Maybe I'll try them.
> 
> Chili!!! Forgot an obvious one, thanks Unc. Bob!


 
If you have not already done so, and the child has serious food allergies, I would consult a Dietician first.  
Regarding Stuffed anything, I cannot peppers and no else like them either so I stuff large Zucchini Squash or even Yellow Squash.  Butternut squash is always an option, also.  Besides chicken breast, turkey breast, etc.  I would make sure that he sampled all and any vegetables (fresh or frozen)too, though, so he does not become someone as an adult who refuses to eat veggies.  But remember, he can get lots of protein thru whole grains, beans and peas.  Good Luck!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 30, 2015)

DPGirl said:


> If you have not already done so, and the child has serious food allergies, I would consult a Dietician first.
> Regarding Stuffed anything, I cannot peppers and no else like them either so I stuff large Zucchini Squash or even Yellow Squash.  Butternut squash is always an option, also.  Besides chicken breast, turkey breast, etc.  I would make sure that he sampled all and any vegetables (fresh or frozen)too, though, so he does not become someone as an adult who refuses to eat veggies.  But remember, he can get lots of protein thru whole grains, beans and peas.  Good Luck!



Hi, DPGirl. Welcome to Discuss Cooking 

The original poster of this thread isn't likely to see your post, since the thread is eight years old  But we're glad to have your contribution. Why don't you introduce yourself in the New Members forum so we can get to know you?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 30, 2015)

*Fresh Chorizo
*
Ingredients:

•	2 pounds ground turkey
•	4 cloves mashed garlic
•	6 Tbs chili powder
•	2 Tbs oregano
•	2 Tbs minced onion
•	1 tsp ground cumin
•	1 tsp salt
•	1 tsp crushed red pepper flakes
•	1 tsp paprika
•	½ tsp fresh ground black pepper 
•	2 Tbs olive oil
•	2 Tbs water
•	2 Tbs vinegar
•	1½ tsp sugar

Instructions:

Mix all ingredients together in a bowl, divide into quarters, roll each quarter into a log, and tightly wrap each log with plastic wrap, twisting the ends to secure. If you like it mild, use Ancho chili powder, if you like it spicy, use New Mexico chili powder


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 31, 2015)

Crumble the baking in a saute pan with a little olive oil. Saute until the turkey starts to brown. Add 2 chopped peppers ( any color) and 1 large  onion, chopped, and 1 large clove of garlic, minced. Sprinkle with 1 heaping tsp. of oregano and 1 heaping tsp. of thyme leaves and ground pepper to taste. cook over med. heat until onion softens. Add 4 tbsp. of red wine vinegar and cook to reduce liquid. Adjust seasonings, if necessary.

Cut warmed pitas in half. Spoon mixture into each half and top with sliced scallions and tomato slices. 

Serve with plain yogurt, or cucumber and yogurt salad.

This filling is enough for 4 large pitas. I use whole wheat.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 31, 2015)

When I use ground turkey, as a substitute for ground beef, I add a packet of GOYA beef flavored bouillon powder along with the other spices and seasonings called for in the recipe.

I think ground turkey would be great in Dawg's recipe for "Mom's Beefy Sauerkraut Hot Dish".

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f48/moms-beefy-sauerkraut-hotdish-93474.html


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 1, 2015)

When you grind lean meat with fat, it's called a force meat.  Some examples are pate's, bologna, sausage, etc.  Force meats can be combined with various herbs and spices, and baked in a loaf pan to make your own lunch meats, or served hot, as slices with gravy. 

Another great way to use your ground turkey is in dressing.  Use rice if you don't want to use bread.  Cook the rice in rich turkey broth, with a little sage and black pepper added in the ratio of two cups liquid to one cup rice.  Add a stalk of sliced celery, and minced onion.  If you use brown rice, increase the liquid to 2 and 1/4 cups and cook longer.

This dressing is then combined with your cooked, ground turkey, and served piping hot.

Another very good use for ground turkey is Asian Meatballs.  Add 1 raw egg, minced celery, minced onion, a couple dashes of Chinese 5-spice powder, 3 tbs. soy sauce, and 1/2 tsp. roasted sesame seed oil.  Combine, roll into meatballs, and add to a heavy pan until the bottom is covered.  Add a quarter-cup of water, cover, and simmer until firm.  Completee by letting the water boil off and lightly brown.

Hope that gives you a few more ideas.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

